# Virus attacking IP address...



## JCL15 (Jul 24, 2008)

I have had this problem for the past few weeks and can not figure out whats wrong. I reformatted the the hard drive and reinstalled the OS and the problem still exists.

To start if I look at my activity it says packets sent 1,000,000, packets received 30,000,000. It receives far more packets. I cannot download any files because they are corrupt. I cant stream any videos without them stopping. Pictures fully load but they look funny. I hooked another computer up to my internet and it worked fine. I have been told it may be a dos attack. Here is my hijack this log. Any help is appreciated.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:06:37 PM, on 7/23/2008
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16386)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\Ad-Aware.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Users\JCL\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZLSGKO3V\HiJackThis[1].exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8B47424E-1547-4A8C-9B6D-C3FD854F8EED} - C:\Windows\system32\vtUkjGvU.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lphc3jfj0e72c] C:\Windows\system32\lphc3jfj0e72c.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSServer] rundll32.exe C:\Windows\system32\pmnmkLcc.dll,#1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [58135f8f] rundll32.exe "C:\Windows\system32\dpxgpbxg.dll",b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitTorrent DNA] "C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'c:\windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll' missing
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi Welcome to TSG!!

Please download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and save it to your desktop. _alternate download link 1_ _alternate download link 2_
Make sure you are connected to the Internet.
Double-click on *Download_mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
When the installation begins, follow the prompts and do not make any changes to default settings.
When installation has finished, make sure you leave both of these checked:
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
*Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click *Finish*.
MBAM will automatically start and you will be asked to update the program before performing a scan. If an update is found, the program will automatically update itself. Press the *OK* button to close that box and continue. _If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download them from here and just double-click on mbam-rules.exe to install._
On the Scanner tab:
Make sure the "*Perform Quick Scan*" option is selected.
Then click on the *Scan* button.

If asked to select the drives to scan, leave all the drives selected and click on the *Start Scan* button.
The scan will begin and "_Scan in progress_" will show at the top. It may take some time to complete so please be patient.
When the scan is finished, a message box will say "_The scan completed successfully. Click 'Show Results' to display all objects found_".
Click *OK* to close the message box and continue with the removal process.
Back at the main Scanner screen, click on the *Show Results* button to see a list of any malware that was found.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When removal is completed, a log report will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart your computer. _(see Note below)_
The log is automatically saved and can be viewed by clicking the *Logs* tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the contents of that report in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.
_*Note*: If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. Failure to reboot will prevent MBAM from removing all the malware._


----------



## JCL15 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reply cybertech. I ran the program and it said no malware was detected.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again, Right click and Run as Administrator, put a check in the following:*

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8B47424E-1547-4A8C-9B6D-C3FD854F8EED} - C:\Windows\system32\vtUkjGvU.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lphc3jfj0e72c] C:\Windows\system32\lphc3jfj0e72c.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSServer] rundll32.exe C:\Windows\system32\pmnmkLcc.dll,#1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [58135f8f] rundll32.exe "C:\Windows\system32\dpxgpbxg.dll",b
O13 - Gopher Prefix:

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Restart the machine and post a new hijackthis log.

Why don't you have any anti-virus running??


----------



## JCL15 (Jul 24, 2008)

Actually my log has changed since my last post so here is my latest log.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:38:46 AM, on 7/25/2008
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16386)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Users\JCL\Downloads\HiJackThis(2).exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'c:\windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll' missing
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You still need to fix this one *O13 - Gopher Prefix: * and get some anti-virus running!!


----------



## JCL15 (Jul 24, 2008)

What would you recommend running?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

cybertech said:


> *Run HJT again, Right click and Run as Administrator, put a check in the following:*
> 
> O13 - Gopher Prefix:
> 
> ...


----------



## JCL15 (Jul 24, 2008)

Alright here is the current log. I downloaded bitdefender and it fixed a few things but im still having the same problems.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:54:07 PM, on 7/25/2008
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16386)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\bdagent.exe
C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Users\JCL\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\E8C6EZZ5\HiJackThis[2].exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O3 - Toolbar: BitDefender Toolbar - {381FFDE8-2394-4f90-B10D-FC6124A40F8C} - C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\IEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BitDefender Antiphishing Helper] "C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\IEShow.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDAgent] "C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\bdagent.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitTorrent DNA] "C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'c:\windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll' missing
O23 - Service: BitDefender Desktop Update Service (LIVESRV) - BitDefender SRL - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Virus Shield (VSSERV) - BitDefender S.R.L. - C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\vsserv.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Communicator (XCOMM) - BitDefender - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You might try this: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=817778


----------

